# My new toys!



## nealjpage (Apr 7, 2007)

I responded to an ad on Craigslist for a pair of cameras.  This is what I got.





This is an Ihagee.  Serial 418835.  Any info on this one?  75mm f4.5 Anastigmat lens.





">



Next up is a Leica IIIc, if I am researching it correctly.  Serial 420532 which makes it from 1946, I think.  The chrome on the body has a bit of corrosion, which I think is from the leather case.  It seems to come off, so I'll have to spend the evening cleaning it up.  The 50mm f3.5 Elmar lens is perfectly clear.  The rangefinder seems to work, too, so I'll run a roll of film through it tomorrow to see what I get.

















What'd I have to pay for these two gems, you might ask?  $85.


----------



## blackdoglab (Apr 7, 2007)

CAMERA INDUCED LUST!!!


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 8, 2007)

Neal, you lucky dog! You just landed an Original Exakta, vintage mid 1030s. The Exakta was the very first successfully marketed SLR camera (the first one going to the Soviet made Sport at the GOMZ factory). These puppies are becoming rare and I hope you got it as a great bargain. The Leica is a IIIc model and it could be from the late 1946 or early 1947. The IIIc were cheaply made due to metal usage restrictions during WWII, hence a 'cheaper' version of the IIIa models. Sorry to say but the corrosion might be there to stay. However, that should not detract from its normal usage, if the shutter speeds and the lens are in good shape.

Congrats on the find, you are on the real path of becoming an addict. Luckily, there are no 12 steps rehabs for this kind of addiction. Welcome into the world of real collecting!


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 8, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> Neal, you lucky dog! You just landed an Original Exakta, vintage mid 1030s. The Exakta was the very first successfully marketed SLR camera (the first one going to the Soviet made Sport at the GOMZ factory). These puppies are becoming rare and I hope you got it as a great bargain.
> 
> The Leica is a IIIc model and it could be from the late 1946 or early 1947. The IIIc were cheaply made due to metal usage restrictions during WWII, hence a 'cheaper' version of the IIIa models. Sorry to say but the corrosion might be there to stay. However, that should not detract from its normal usage, if the shutter speeds and the lens are in good shape.
> 
> Congrats on the find, you are on the real path of becoming an addict. Luckily, there are no 12 steps rehabs for this kind of addiction. Welcome into the world of real collecting!




Well, I paid $10 for the Exakta. The shutter curtains are toast and the mirror seems to have a few issues, so I'll put it on the shelf for now until I get around to fixing it. It'll look good next to my non-functioning Yashica LM and Kodak folder   Oh, and for future information, what film does it take?  I hope it's not 620...

The corrosion on the Leica is strange--it's like a film from the leather case the camera was in. Some of it I can scrape off with my fingernail but some of it I can't. Can you recommend a polish? The shutter speeds seem to work the way they're supposed to, and the lens looks great. I'll post some pics once I run some film through it.

Tell me about addiction!  I've been jealous ever since you showed us the steal you made on that 1600f last month.  I know I can't show you up, Dimitri, but I figured it was worth a shot!


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 8, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> Well, I paid $10 for the Exakta. The shutter curtains are toast and the mirror seems to have a few issues, so I'll put it on the shelf for now until I get around to fixing it. It'll look good next to my non-functioning Yashica LM and Kodak folder  Oh, and for future information, what film does it take? I hope it's not 620...
> 
> The corrosion on the Leica is strange--it's like a film from the leather case the camera was in. Some of it I can scrape off with my fingernail but some of it I can't. Can you recommend a polish? The shutter speeds seem to work the way they're supposed to, and the lens looks great. I'll post some pics once I run some film through it.
> 
> Tell me about addiction! I've been jealous ever since you showed us the steal you made on that 1600f last month. I know I can't show you up, Dimitri, but I figured it was worth a shot!


 
Neal, a steal is a steal and you've made a big one! I'm talking about the Exakta. This camera takes 127 film for exposures of 4.5x6. Even if it's a shelf camera still has a lot of interesting past and value to it.

As for the Leica polish, hmm...  If it comes off it's not corrosion. You might try a little Brasso on a Qtip and the wipe it of with soft cotton.

And by the way, Neal, do show me up! I love it when people make great buys and steals! Of course I love it more when I do them, but...   


Congrats on a great buy!


----------

